# IG RP interest check.



## Lucky_Marine (Feb 5, 2010)

I was wondering if I made some type of complex system with a moral/faith/combat system if anyone would be willing to join.

The first test RP would be a simple setting with there being a stalemate between Imperial and Ork forces where your only goal would me to survive/take over the opposing faction. 

Everything would happen on a twelve hour time curve so people had plenty of time to post and things could be organized in detail and wat not.

The reason why I would pick orks and IG is that fluff never stated what space marines do in theyre free time, can you imagine a marine sitting down for coffee after a battle? Can you imagine them doing anything else than battle?

I didn't think so.

I have some broader system writen out but I wont post it right away so as to make people read all of the post.


----------



## SideEffect46 (Feb 1, 2010)

It sounds interesting..... I have to see a overview of it though, but you do have me interested.


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Sounds interesting, so I will be following this closely. And this is what a Space Marines usually does: 

0400 - Morning Prayer - Led by the Company Chaplain the Space Marines renew their oaths to the Emperor and the company relics are displayed. This time is also used to give out orders, announcements and other administrative tasks.
0500 - Morning Firing Rites - The Space Marines engage in target practice with their personal and squad weaponry, awards and punishments are dispensed for consistently good or poor accuracy respectively.
0700 - Battle Practice - Generally this is close quarters oriented, however live fire or hazardous environment training may be done instead (or as well).
1200 - Midday Prayer - In addition to prayer any injured Space Marines can report to the Apothecary.
1300 - Midday Meal - Normally local wildlife killed during the morning activities.
1315 - Tactical Indoctrination - This can take many forms, from information on a new alien species or technology to strategy. A debrief of the morning's battle is common as well.
1500 - Battle Practice - This focuses more on combined tactics in conjunction with vehicles, Dreadnoughts and devastator squads and normally includes a trial of a new tactic introduced during the tactical indoctrination.
2000 - Evening Prayer - In addition to prayer, gene-seed testing may occur at this point.
2100 - Evening Meal - A feast (by normal human standards) is provided by the Chapter serfs, and some Chapter Masters may allow alcohol to be consumed.
2130 - Night Firing Exercises - If the chapter is based on a planet where there is no perceptible night or they are based on a fleet, firing exercises are under taken in exotic environments such as underwater, through dense fog or smoke or in zero gravity.
2315 - Maintenance Rituals - Each Space Marine is expected to maintain his own power armour and weapons, and it is often checked by the Chapter's Techmarines.
2345 - Free Time - Space Marines are permitted this time to reflect upon their duty to The Emperor, however many Chapter Masters regard free time as a frivolous waste, and a dangerous distraction in the extreme.
0000 - Rest Period - Space Marines are allocated 4 hours in which to sleep.


----------



## SideEffect46 (Feb 1, 2010)

Ummm yeah IG schedule would be way better

1. Wake up, hoping your not dead

2. Perform necessary things (poop, pee, etc.)

3. Dodge income artillery, hoping you don't die

4. Prepare yourself for ork assualt, hoping you don't die

5. Throwback Ork assault, yay your not dead.

6. Dig more trenches! Hoping a fellow Guardsmen doesn't kill you because they like your equipment.

7. Sit around talk about silly things with fellow Guardsmen, hoping one of them doesn't kill you.

8. Sleep and Repeat.


----------



## Mitchy (Apr 19, 2009)

yeah, SideEffect has that right, except add "hoping you dont die" to everyone of those, not just the ones you have.

this sounds kinda cool, i will join as soon as you tell me what i have to post for the character.


----------



## Shacklock (Dec 15, 2009)

SideEffect46 said:


> Ummm yeah IG schedule would be way better
> 
> 1. Wake up, hoping your not dead
> 
> ...




You forgot sneakily getting pissed, smoking lho-sticks and gambling, possibly getting off with a camp following whore or two.

And about this idea were you talking a single thread system or a forum-board multiple thread/area dealio?


----------



## SideEffect46 (Feb 1, 2010)

yeah I should of put this

2. Perform necessary things (poop, pee, etc.), hoping you don't die from straining to do these things


haha

I'm actually looking foward to this now, can't wait to start.


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Perhaps, before anything else; we could all be given more information on this RP overall?


Also, the daily activities of and things guardsmen have to do are a bit different and more varied then some have been tossing out there.


----------



## Lucky_Marine (Feb 5, 2010)

The basic thing I am hoping to accomplish is a sense of reality, so here goes the story:

Broucheroc, small and insignificant, this planet has been overrun with orks, locked in a stalemate with the few imperial guardsmen that had been struggling with the orks for over 10 years. With no end in sight, many doubt even a cause. It is therefore fortunate that several squads of Imperial Guardsmen are being sent to the surface via Valkyrie. After being in the warp for nearly three weeks, the change must be welcome. You have just been loaded up and await to be dropped into Broucheroc city. The only thing to face once you are on the front lines is Broucheroc's grim survival statistic for all new recruits. Fifteen hours. But do not fear, for the Emperor is here to guide your steps, and if you fall, know that you go stand by His side.

The general background:

I would prefer you all would come from a farming world named Juravel VI. The landscape is rather bare, relieved by farms of rice and corn and other vegetables. There are vast brown wastes in between cities from weapon tests that were performed millenia ago. Here and there restoration efforts yield several hundreds acres of newly fertile ground.

However, it is possible to be from another planet by either some type of screw up on part of the Imperial staff. What planet you wish to be from is entirely up to you. Its history, its landscape, the bonus you receive from being from there etc.

You were conscripted for the Guard by the Governor who agreed to a military contract to help Broucheroc in exchange for special fuel which is required to run the restoration machines.
Some general traits of the people there are fair hair, light skin, strong build.
You can make up your own memories of that place as you remember it.

More on systems coming up.

Oh and as to 



> And about this idea were you talking a single thread system or a forum-board multiple thread/area dealio?


This thread was just an interest check to make sure I wouldnt have to scrap the project after I wrote it out. I will get a Recruitment thread up soon with all the other details. And last will be the Action thread, with an opening background statement.

Oh and would anyone be interested in being an ork because i have a pretty sweet system for them too. They would generally have a comic roleplaying existence, they would use the adrenaline system:

Its your average experience system except as you progress, you get bigger, meaner, and greener. As you go along you unlock skills, traits, etc.

The trick here is that abilities need adrenaline, which you gain in battle, except that if you use adrenaline, you have less adrenaline to level up on. So you wont be able to overkill by using all your abilities at once, or else you will fall behind on growth, and get bullied by the other orks.


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Uhuh, not sure how easy a time you will have with running a normal RP and then adding in something like an experience system and buffs from that. I mean how do you maintain a sense of fairness without holding to many people back?


Also wow, nice copy of Fifteen Hours with a few slight changes made.


----------



## SideEffect46 (Feb 1, 2010)

That sounds very interesting and an exact copy of fifteen hours (which was a good book in my opinion). Yeah the XP thing seems a little hard to do, but if you can make it work, then great!k:


----------



## Shacklock (Dec 15, 2009)

Well shit, sounds good to me. What I meant about the thread question was if you were setting up an actual forum for this in the rpg style with rules and different threads representing different locations and such. But you answered that question so coo'


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

For Mork (Or maybe Gork)


----------



## High_Seraph (Aug 28, 2009)

yeah i guess it would be a fun let me know if ya start it up


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth (Nov 15, 2009)

Sounds like fun to me.


----------



## unxpekted22 (Apr 7, 2009)

a complex system with a moral/faith/combat system? If you have this already planned out you should put it up so players get an idea as to what exactly the system that they will be in.

Have you ever been a GM before? Not trying to be offensive just asking. If you do not have a more basic understanding of how to control players in a 'normal' RP then an rp like this would fall fast.

your going to have to do a lot of planning, and research is always good so you know for example that space marines dont do much in their free time because they really dont have any.

Try posting up a recruitment thread with the title of the rp, in it explain the background; why the players are here, and what they are trying to accomplish. then explain what kinds of characters they can be, what weapons they can have and such.

then explain how you are going to run the RP, which is where you would explain the moral faith and combat system so players know your decisions aren't seemingly random.

because it is 40k, every faction and characters main goal will be survival. try to get something more out of it. Use the idea of survival as the frame around a more in depth or emotional purpose for being.

sorry to make this quick but i gotta run. i'll be back on later tonight.


----------



## Imperium's finest (Jan 5, 2010)

This sounds interesting so ill join once it starts.let us know when its up.


----------



## snarst (Aug 22, 2009)

god it's going to be reading 15 hours all over again


----------

